# which scale



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I am looking at new shot scales and I want at least 0.01 and there are plenty available however I would prefer decent accuracy too.

As such help me you lovely lot which one's best


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

depend show much you have to spend?

The ones on ebay go for £5 and are only to 0.1, I have doubts about their absolute accuracy - mine jump around a bit sometimes. That said pretty much any pic I see here or on HB is of those scales!

Londinium are selling some off for £30 that look a bit better and have a calibration weight and go to 0.01 (I think):

https://londiniumespresso.com/store/clearance

I have no experience of these.

Alternatively head to your local headshop!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not sure want the benefit of 0.01 accuracy would be though


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The American Weighing Systems Blade scales I have are available in a 0.01g accuracy, and although a little pricy come with a 10 year warranty, mine have survived a few water and coffee baths and still carry on working.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I got a cheap set from ebay recently and don't trust them. They drift a lot. MIght get some AWS ones next.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've picked up some 0.01 ones from ebay. I think they go up to about 300g they're pretty fast too. I think the seller was in Portsmouth or somewhere like that. They were about a £5


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I got a cheap set from ebay recently and don't trust them. They drift a lot. MIght get some AWS ones next.


The drifting can sometimes be dodgy batteries.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not sure want the benefit of 0.01 accuracy would be though


I went with the 0.01 as someone on the forum said they were faster responding. The first ones I bought were 0.1 and really slow to respond. Not sure if 0.01 scales are any quicker or if it's just the ones I've got.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

The reason here being is that any fluctuation should be well outside the numbers that I care about. Meaning that if it reads 28.7 that's what it would be as the margin for error would be in the 0.01-0.09 and not in the 0.1-0.9



Mrboots2u said:


> Not sure want the benefit of 0.01 accuracy would be though


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

With the cheap ones, if you try adding the grind very slowly, chap ones like a pair I have, tend to jump in big increments, rather than rise by 0.01 gm. Try putting something on to weigh then take it on and off a few times. The cheap ones often do not show the same weight when you re weigh the same item


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think I pick up some similar to this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300g-x-0-01g-Mini-Digital-Jewelry-Pocket-GRAM-Scale-LCD-UK-Stock/201033915299?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D286%26meid%3D4761825094134583624%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1048%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D181168248008%26


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I think I pick up some similar to this
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300g-x-0-01g-Mini-Digital-Jewelry-Pocket-GRAM-Scale-LCD-UK-Stock/201033915299?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D286%26meid%3D4761825094134583624%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1048%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D181168248008%26


These are the ones you want cheap (so when you pour water/coffee over them you don't cry!! although mine have survived so far) and fast response.

I aslo bought a 100g calibration weight too (about £3 incl postage) and use it to calibrate them every so often.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I use the above e also... Survived a few coffee drips and washes too


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The blade ones I have , the control bit with the buttons and display comes out on a spring loaded arm to if you get water on the weighing pan itself it doesn't get into vital areas, although I have completely soaked them a couple of times, once when my ex hadn't put the Brita jug back together again properly and when I went to fill the Sage I just got a deluge of water everywhere and once knocked a flat white all over them, switch them off wipe and dry them and still working, at the £9 I paid on Amazon at the time a real bargain considering the price now for the 1kg version.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

i have a fantastic set of 0.01g scales with a 200g max.

theyre on balance scales from ebay and cost me 16 quid delivered - if you want a link, let me know


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I think I pick up some similar to this
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300g-x-0-01g-Mini-Digital-Jewelry-Pocket-GRAM-Scale-LCD-UK-Stock/201033915299?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D286%26meid%3D4761825094134583624%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1048%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D181168248008%26


These are rock solid


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Have gone with these, thank you.



garydyke1 said:


> These are rock solid


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> These are rock solid


It's them i've got but in the 500g x 0.1, not a fan


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> It's them i've got but in the 500g x 0.1, not a fan


Ive had those 500's/0.1's and response is v poor. The 300 x 0.01 are a different animal - no latency at all


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I want scales than can take the weight of the portafilter to measure input and output - 300g wouldn't cut it.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I am willing to take a less accurate measurement for that and as such I go for ones that are 1-2kg and measure to one decimal place.

I am considering the hario scales at the moment too. that would mean a complete change in scales



jeebsy said:


> I want scales than can take the weight of the portafilter to measure input and output - 300g wouldn't cut it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> I want scales than can take the weight of the portafilter to measure input and output - 300g wouldn't cut it.


Why tho? My royal 20.00 in 19.99-20.00 out.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Suppose....it's just nice to check though.

If 300g is enough for my heaviest cup i might change to a set of them then.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

MY AWS blade are 1kg at 0.1 and rock steady, mind you they'd want to be at the price they are now, as a rough idea the Illy cappa cups are just over 300g Jeebsy I don't know what cups you use. I got the 1 kg AWS ones for when I get round to sorting a brewed coffee setup other than FP and my Bodum pourover thing thats like the Swissgold one cup. As an all in one solution I like the look of those Acai ones off Kickstarter as long as they have an android app.


----------

